# My stuff



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Listed in my signature.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow... Klipshorns and LaScala's... those are huge speakers! And one of my favorites... McIntosh MC-250! Check out this Stereo Review article when you get a chance and see all my old McIntosh stuff I used to have. That was some fine stuff... wish I had never sold it now.

Back in the late 70's and early 80's I dee-jay'd at a night club where we had a pair of LaScala's powered by an MC-250 and we disco'd out the night. lol Funny stuff, but those were some awesome speakers and did the job with that little ole 50 wpc amp. Amazing!


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

MC-250 is a terrific little secret. Hope it doesn't become too popular, could find use for another. Never had the blue meters so I don't know if I am missing anything. Doubt it.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Have added a Belkin Pure/AV Power Console PF60.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

What do you do in Dallas? I am from Tarrant County. I say Tarrant County, because I have lived in just about every burb of Ft. Worth. I have since joined the Air Force and living in oklahoma.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

jokers10 said:


> What do you do in Dallas? I am from Tarrant County. I say Tarrant County, because I have lived in just about every burb of Ft. Worth. I have since joined the Air Force and living in oklahoma.


See my users profile.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

I've added a McIntosh MC-275 Mk IV. Mr. Waddles seems to like it!


----------

